# Dry Lake Bed Location?



## happycamper (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm new to this board and I hope I picked the right spot.

I'm in north Louisiana and would like to find a photo worthy dry lake bed to work on.  Does anyone know of a map showing locations?  Or does anyone know of a good spot close to me?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 5, 2006)

Since I am in Germany and therefore quite unfamiliar with Louisiana, I would not know the answer to your question, but welcome to ThePhotoForum, all the same. 

It feels like the best place for this Photo Location question would be in our Photo Locations Forum. I'll move it there, ok?


----------



## happycamper (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for sending me to the right spot LaFoto.  

So... Everyone in the U.S., I'm sure you know where north Louisiana is and I'd love some help finding a dry lake bed to do some work. i own a hair salon and I do all of the photo work for my ads, plus I get to hang my work in the salon.

The closer the better.


----------



## rmh159 (Jul 5, 2006)

Not sure if you'd have better luck looking into geographical / government resources for the answer instead of a photography board.  Haha that's my only advice.

I'm not sure specifics but I would guess maybe 50% - 75% of the users on here are not in the States so that's something to keep in mind for the future (we should take a poll on this).

Best of luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## hot shot (Jul 5, 2006)

the number one place is bonnieville altho not sure how far way you are


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 5, 2006)

This raises a very interesting subject, where our members live! I have noticed a lot of people are not from the U.S. in my first few minutes here, because everyone says "colours." Very interesting!


----------



## duck4321 (Jul 6, 2006)

they're pritty easy to find, just look on google maps.  i think you may have to drive quite a ways out of Louisiana however.  The dryer states have them, maybe texas, and i know new mexico does.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 7, 2006)

First, try loading Google Earth (only if you have broadband.) You can zoom in on such items like dry lake beds. Hate to say it though, Louisiana is not known for being too dry all the time. 
In NM thats a whole differant story. anything West of the Mississippi will have dry lake beds. Another item to look at ONLY if you have the time is the USGS seemless DOQQ site. This will help you find alot of that stuff, but it is pritty technical. 

Google Earth: http://earth.google.com/

USGS Seemless: http://seamless.usgs.gov/


----------

